# Thinking of Debadging...Opinions Welcome!



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello all!,

I'm very new to this forum. I've recently come from the european scene (2003 Volkswagen GTi VR6) and now, I have a healthy 2006 Red on Red M6 Goat. Coming from the particular scene I'm all about exterior cleanliness, (no ricer stickers, Bodkits/wings that draw away form the exterior lines of cars, etc.) and I was thinking of buying the grille inserts for the front and painting them to match, and debadging all the pontiac emblems, and just pretty much leaving the 6.0 emblem on the back. More than likely (not sure how this particular emblem is held on) I'm going to have to sand and fill in the front where the pontiac emblem is, but that's not really a problem. Like I said, only had it a month, looking for ideas... Thanks!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I stripped off all the emblems off the rear and put an HSV emblem where the 6.0 once was. I think doing this makes it look very clean. I'll try to post a pic up later to give you a better idea.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I dont know. No one even knows what the car is already. Plus as opposed to a honda or some other rice burner your GTO will be worth $$$$ some day.


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

Very true, I don't think GTO's are going to depreciate dramaticly. Also Yes, I would like a pic of that, I'm on open book on any suggestions.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Just so you know, debadging is not quite as easy as it sounds...

there is a hole behind the pontiac arrow on the trunk (for alignment, I guess)

there are huge holes behind the GTO fender badges for side repeaters (like you see on euro cars). You can get genuine GM repeaters to put in there though.

the front pontiac arrow is in-set into the bumper cover...

the only tags you can take off without additional work is the 'pontiac' and '6.0' that are on the trunk


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ninjured said:


> Just so you know, debadging is not quite as easy as it sounds...
> 
> there is a hole behind the pontiac arrow on the trunk (for alignment, I guess)
> 
> ...


Yep. Regarding the triangular GTO badges, you can replace those with European side marker lights. They're $63USD, including shipping, from Sean Beatty of Hunter Holden in Sydney. Here's what they look like: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9863&highlight=repeater


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I think the GTO side badges look much nicer than the repeater lights


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, bully for you then. A lot of people hate them -- including the execs at GM who decided to bring the Monaro over. I didn't mind them at all -- just like the repeaters better. Beats having huge holes in your fender -- or spending a fortune filling and painting them.


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes I was planning on leaving those on there (GTO badges), I forgot to mention that in the first post. Pretty much I was wanting all the pontiac badges off. I figured it was something of that sort (front badge) I've got friends that do body work, so it's no biggie  . I used to have a shaved and dropped 96' S-10...courtesy of them, ha! I pay in beer! :cheers


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone taken the rear PONTIAC and 6.0 emblems off of a phantom black? I'm kinda nervous about leaving marks--I'd rather have the badges there than get swirled or scratched, but I'd really, REALLY like them gone.

Any advice on your particlar "process" would be good, too. I've always just done hairdryer and some fishing line, but again, never on a black car....


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I kinda like the badges personaly. My brother says I should strip all the badges and replace them with Cavalier paraphinalia for the sleeper effect.


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

Go Dog Go said:


> Anyone taken the rear PONTIAC and 6.0 emblems off of a phantom black? I'm kinda nervous about leaving marks--I'd rather have the badges there than get swirled or scratched, but I'd really, REALLY like them gone.
> 
> Any advice on your particlar "process" would be good, too. I've always just done hairdryer and some fishing line, but again, never on a black car....


I've done it to my Impulse blue...no marks. There is actually a guy from Seattle that has done it on his black, and I didn't hear him complain about any problems. I've done it with my Black Sierra Denali with no problems.

Also, the GTO's "PONTIAC" and "6.0" emblems come off really easy with a little heat. It was like a 20 minute job... Unlike the 3 hour job on my pickup.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I took the word PONTIAC off rear, heated up with wifes blow dryer, fell off instantly, no marks, perfect.


----------



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

I just took my Pontiac and 6.0 off last night (phantom Black) No marks were left. I just used dental floss and sticker remover spray.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i took the 6.0 off the rear and put chrome letters that say LS2


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

i took everything off of the rear of my 04, the spoiler, 5.7 and GTO are all gone. i have to get the holes filled next week and i cant wait to see how it looks completely 'shaved.'

here are some pics...


----------

